# A couple of videos from my driving holiday



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've only just got around to sorting out some of the footage.

The first is having a bit of fun in the Alps with a 911 (996) Turbo cabriolet. He pulled over after 20 minutes and then once I'd gone past followed on a few minutes later (I saw him when I looked back up the mountain). Maybe he didn't like not getting away from a 4 door saloon!
If he'd know we had a boot full of luggage (we were on our holiday) he'd probably have been even less happy!

The second one is a few minutes of video of us driving up the Stelvio Pass. It's one of the highest passes in the Alps (around 2,700M I think) and it a great drive with excellent views. When I got to the top a German tourist told me that he heard us coming up the mountain so watched us come all the way up. He loved the V8 noise and Audi quattro cars in general. It's his voice you hear right at the end.

Enjoy the vids. ;-)

911 Cab in the Alps (17.5Mb)

The Stelvio Pass (15.5Mb)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh superb stuff Paul 8) 8) 8)

I'm going!

ScoTTy - how did you mount your video camera? I want to do something similar soon. Any pics?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent Paul.

You've just cost me about Â£37k plus Â£1350+VAT. Well and truly love that engine note.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jampott said:


> Excellent Paul.
> 
> You've just cost me about Â£37k plus Â£1350+VAT. Well and truly love that engine note.


Excellent news  8) It will be worth it :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:

I don't whether I'm taking the blame or taking credit. 

On one of the pass' I couldn't get pass a car as it was a bit too narrow. After about 10 minutes we went through a low single track tunnel. I laid back and then floored it. The noise was incredible.

When we came out the tunnel, the car in front immediately pulled over, let me through and then continued it's journey. 

I love it and hope you enjoy yours as much as I do. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't whether I'm taking the blame or taking credit.
> 
> ...


I went shopping with my mate today and were talking about cars. I expressed concern that I might get "bored" of having an estate car, and he did too... "I really really want it *now*" I said, "Cos it makes perfect sense for what I need to do. But what if I decide after Xmas that I want something different?"

So anyway, I watched your footage and reckon I'll be going for it. As I'm bored of saying, the only thing holding me back is trying to finance it right when I'm taking out a larger mortgage... but I'll take my Z log book this week and begin the process of taking my reg plate off, and when I hear about the mortgage (before Wed I hope!!) I'll talk to the nice man at Vindis...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I went shopping with my mate today and were talking about cars. I expressed concern that I might get "bored" of having an estate car, and he did too... "I really really want it *now*" I said, "Cos it makes perfect sense for what I need to do. But what if I decide after Xmas that I want something different?"


Not too long ago, you said you wanted a ragtop again (350Z) so make sure the Avant is the right decision, and be prepared to keep it for a while, otherwise it's gonna cost you big Â£Â£ if you have to sell/trade in again. When you say 'bored' of driving an estate car - is this just an estate car image thing? - you shouldn't get bored of the V8 sound, I think, but you may get frightened by the petrol costs 

I'm sure the dogs will love it, though, and you still have bert :roll: :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've got a feeling the dogs are gonna end up with flat noses!

Tim's requirement seems to change quite a bit. The good thing about cars is you can change you mind, sell them and buy something else.

I guess it all depends on how much money you're willing to throw at it and how "for the moment" you live your life.

With more and more of the 'Other Marques' going for "gas guzzlers" I wish I'd bought share in Shell 6 months ago! :roll:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

You lucky lucky ***. Where'd you find the wife?

My girlfriend sits there telling me to behave, not egging me on!

Looks like fun! Ace vids. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just love that engine sound ,ever since brookland I've been looking at S4's . Tyneside Audi have just got one in the showroom was nearly drooling over it last Friday, now if I could only get the wife to sell the house and buy a caravan ......


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

wow - what an amazing stretch of road - and terrific views. Looks like it was a terrific experience, Lucky you [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

bah! Shame there wasn;t an autobahn mate and you'd have sorted him!

You did well having confidence in your standard brakes in your enormous (very fast but heavy) red batmobile against the porkers stoppers......just as well he pulled over I reckon Paul else there might have been a  moment as your brake pedal hit the floor


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We were only playing not racing so it wasn't too hard on anything.

I had loads of luggage (plus 1735kg of car!!), about 2000 miles still to go, a date at the 'ring and ultimately getting past him was not a high priority.

If it had been I've have just whistled straight past when I first found him. I wanted him to take the bait and play. 

I did come across another 996turbo and that was on an autobahn. I came up behind him as he was balked by a car in front. I could see the front car was about to pull over so I dropped it into 5th ready for the porker to do it. We were already doing 140mph and I had this vision of him maxing his 911 at 155mph and me cruising past :lol:

Unfortunately the car in front pulled over, the porker went past him and immediately turned off. What a spoil sport :x Perhaps he was running scared! :lol: :roll: :lol:

p.s. Ask CliveD or Norm about the stopping power of the S4 brakes :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I love the Stelvio vid - totally different to our frenetic ascent as part of a pack of hooning Elises double de-clutching into first to get inside rear wheel spin accelerating out of every hairpin. Great fun at the time, but now the car sills are somewhat pebbledashed


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Excellent vids. Did I hear a little giggle at the beginning of the first one - didn't sound like Katie :roll:

The roads looked pretty narrow in places with a nice drop on one side  If that had been Bunny in the passenger seat, you certainly woudn't have heard that lovely engine growl - well done Katie.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I love the Stelvio vid - totally different to our frenetic ascent as part of a pack of hooning Elises double de-clutching into first to get inside rear wheel spin accelerating out of every hairpin. Great fun at the time, but now the car sills are somewhat pebbledashed


 :lol: You just a glove wearing hooligan! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> p.s. Ask CliveD or Norm about the stopping power of the S4 brakes :wink:


Stu - oh yes indeedy the S4 brakes are able to stop  when scoTTy showed how the S4 could reduce speed when required - as we (clived, SBJ & me) ended up hanging from our seat belts - Superb brakes period.



Norman


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

moley said:


> Excellent vids. Did I hear a little giggle at the beginning of the first one - didn't sound like Katie :roll:
> 
> The roads looked pretty narrow in places with a nice drop on one side  If that had been Bunny in the passenger seat, you certainly woudn't have heard that lovely engine growl - well done Katie.
> 
> Moley


Moley, 
How do you know what Paul's wife sounds like when she giggles? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bah! Can't download the latest realplayer to view them. And by the time I get home, I'll probably forget. :roll:

From all the comments, it sounds like they're good though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the 996 was merely flexing his right foot from time to time. :wink: And with understeer like yours  , he'd have minced you had he been really fussed. The couple of times whilst you were trying to dial out the squealing front end coming out of bends, he was instantly lengths ahead. If you have driven a 996 Turbo, you'll know it goes and stops like few other cars. I had quiet serious go at one (a mate) in the RS4 and he was gone without too much effort - taking significant distance under braking (RS4 brakes fade), out of bends and on the straights. I was able to gain on his previous C4 - until the dreaded Audi brake fade.

Good fun and nice vids though - and the 4.2 does sound nice.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I know 

His Â£100k could have p155ed all over me. A couple of times when he squeezed it (in a straight line) you could see how much it really had.

We were both playing so it was nothing anymore serious than that. I realised I was in a win win situation and he wasn't.

In reality if we were racing then [1] i'd be doing it in another car and [2] I wouldn't do it on the edge of a mountain with a boot full of gear.

Just a bit of fun though. I'm certainly not claiming it as a kill.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent vids. Did I hear a little giggle at the beginning of the first one - didn't sound like Katie :roll:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The weather in the Stelvio vid reminds me of the time we did it in the TT with the top down and in glorious sunshine.

I had only had the car 3 weeks when we charged up there, but it was at this point that I knew I had made the right decision with the TTR. 8) 8)


----------

